# These articulations are driving me spare...



## Caleb (Feb 6, 2005)

Not that long ago I bought my first "pro" strings library. It's was an older one - KH Virtuoso Series Strings.

I have to say I just do not have the knowledge in what all these articulations are used for to make proper use of this library.

I wish these libraries came with instruction books for that sort of thing :lol: 

Anyway - does anyone know a reference that will help me equate articulations with the practical use of a string library (or any library)?

One attribute that is prevalent through this particular String library is Sl or Slide. I must be totally daft because I just can't find any use for any articulation with this in there. It sounds like a pitchbend being used on the first fraction of the note and always upwards in pitch. What do you use this for because the library is packed with this instruments.

Sorry if I'm breaking the stupid meter but I've never learned anything about string articulations except by osmosis and I want to start making use of the libraries I'm buying.

Caleb


----------



## adamfrechette (Feb 9, 2005)

Caleb,

It would be impossible to tell you the correct use. Since it is more of an artistic type of thing. You may find many different uses for it. Me, I use slides for leading into battle themes, scary parts or dissonance to break away from harmony etc. I really have only found them useful in battle themes however.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Caleb, its probably worth buying a book on orchestration or at the very least, a dictionary of musical terms.

This might help;

http://library.thinkquest.org/17321/data/glossary.html

I think two things really help when starting out in orchestral music;

knowing the articulations and knowing the instruments.

The more learn about the instruments the better you'll write for them. For example, some instruments are more agile, like a trumpet and can play faster lines than say a french horn.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 10, 2005)

adamfrechette said:


> Caleb,
> 
> It would be impossible to tell you the correct use. Since it is more of an artistic type of thing. You may find many different uses for it. Me, I use slides for leading into battle themes, scary parts or dissonance to break away from harmony etc. I really have only found them useful in battle themes however.



Yeah - I realise with these things their use is usually a creative decision. I was hoping for for a general guideline that I can deviate from if I wish.

It just seems in this library that there really is a shitload of these Slide samples so I was thinking they must be used in a heaps of things to warrant so many of them. 

Caleb


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2005)

Caleb,

this is also a nice resource:

http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/intro.html

Luca


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Caleb, Id recommend The Study of Orchestration by Samuel Adler.

Try to get the book and the accompanying cds if you can. The cds have QT movies actually demonstrating the various playing techniques.

I bought mine through the book publisher John Wiley & Sons, I think they're based in Brisbane.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.
And thanks for the link - looks like a great resource.

Much obliged.

Caleb


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 11, 2005)

the slides can be used in a number of ways. Battle scenes sure but way more than that. Great for uses in jazz type phrasing where you slide to the chord you are going to a play a sustain at that point or eerie chord effects. Often you use them as a leaden in to a target sustain.

I can post examples if needed.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 11, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I can post examples if needed.



Please do 

By the way, thanks Luca for the link - lots of great information there.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 11, 2005)

This should hammer it home

http://www.scoredog.tv/Hopeless.mp3


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 11, 2005)

very cool  its a cue of "don't go in that alley!" kind of thing. Nice - and great example.


----------



## Niah (Feb 11, 2005)

Simply great Craig! Where can we find those slides? Kirk Hunter Virtuoso strings?
Those are pretty useful for jazz arrangements.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 11, 2005)

thanx Frederick,Niah

I believe the new QLSO will have them, and KH does have them. These though came from a custom lib, but the KH ones work well too.


----------



## Ed (Feb 11, 2005)

Also listen to a lot!! Really listen and then maybe you'll understand better how to use the articulation better.

Ed


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This should hammer it home
> 
> http://www.scoredog.tv/Hopeless.mp3



nice post Craig.

Luca


----------



## Caleb (Feb 19, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Hi Caleb, Id recommend The Study of Orchestration by Samuel Adler.
> 
> Try to get the book and the accompanying cds if you can. The cds have QT movies actually demonstrating the various playing techniques.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott.

Just wanted to let you know that I bought the Study of Orchestration today and I've put an order in for the accompanying CDs. The CDs cost quite a bit more than the book *sigh*.

Anyway - just wanted to thank you for the tip.

Caleb


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 22, 2005)

You're welcome mate. You'll get a lot of mileage out of both the books and the cds.


----------



## premjj (Oct 2, 2017)

lux said:


> Caleb,
> 
> this is also a nice resource:
> 
> ...



Reviving this really old thread. 

The link above appears to be dead along with all the others posted by other members. Would anyone be knowing an alternative link?

Thanks


----------



## lux (Oct 2, 2017)

wow, thats definitely an old thread...I'm trying to remember how I looked like at the time :D

Anyway, here's an archived copy of that website, I just found it
https://web.archive.org/web/20070202183907/http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/intro.html

Hope that helps
Luca


----------



## premjj (Oct 2, 2017)

lux said:


> wow, thats definitely an old thread...I'm trying to remember how I looked like at the time :D
> 
> Anyway, here's an archived copy of that website, I just found it
> https://web.archive.org/web/20070202183907/http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/intro.html
> ...



Thanks a ton ! That was fast.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Oct 3, 2017)

And here's the updated version:

http://andrewhugill.com/OrchestraManual/

Another good one, if it hasn't already been mentioned here or elsewhere:

http://www.music.indiana.edu/department/composition/isfee/


----------



## premjj (Oct 5, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> And here's the updated version:
> 
> http://andrewhugill.com/OrchestraManual/
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton @MarcusMaximus ! 

Amazing how you always get a solution on this forum. This thread was already 12 years old before I dug it out !!!

Maybe if I tried ordering some pizza here ?


----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2017)

you'd probably get a 12 years old pizza


----------



## premjj (Oct 5, 2017)

lux said:


> you'd probably get a 12 years old pizza



But judging by the response time here, it will most likely be delivered under 30 minutes, hot and steaming !!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Oct 5, 2017)

premjj said:


> Thanks a ton @MarcusMaximus !
> 
> Amazing how you always get a solution on this forum. This thread was already 12 years old before I dug it out !!!
> 
> Maybe if I tried ordering some pizza here ?



You're most welcome. Enjoy the pizza!


----------

